# picture request!



## CCC (Nov 15, 2010)

Would some of you share some pictures with me..that I would be allowed to use for a project?

A friend of mine is making me some pendants from bisques for my kids that will have their minis hand painted on them.. but my minis are quite hairy and I'd love them to look slick and pretty ..

so if I could use a couple of your guys pics of your minis ,for their body pose and body lines..she would put my minis markings on them!






I'd love side profile shots of them running !!!

here's what they look like to give you an idea..






TIA!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 15, 2010)

You can use any from my website or past posts! Great work!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's some of my boy Doc


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Nov 16, 2010)

You can find lots of running pics at this link:

http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/friesianpaints/Winona%20MN%202010%20AR%20Show/

or feel free to browse through all the albums on the left, I know there are more



:

http://s484.photobucket.com/albums/rr210/friesianpaints/

Those are neat!


----------



## CCC (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks so very much everyone!! She's going to look through the pictures and see which one will work best for it!

LCA...I love that second one of Doc!!





Thanks again guys! I'll share a picture of the pendants when I get them!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Nov 17, 2010)

Just curious, does she sell these customized? Those would make GREAT christmas presents!


----------



## Devon (Nov 17, 2010)

Theres others on my website


----------



## CCC (Nov 18, 2010)

oh my Devon.. beautiful horses!!!

and



JNK Miniatures said:


> Just curious, does she sell these customized? Those would make GREAT christmas presents!



yes she hand paints them however you'd like!





I was going to put up her info somewhere, but didn't want to get in trouble lol Could I post her website/info here??


----------



## Devon (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you so much! I kind of think so too but I AM partial LOL


----------



## Getitia (Nov 25, 2010)

Your friend does a great job! Here are a few:


----------

